# JJ Hickson ????



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Who is this guy? Where did the Cavs find him??? He and LBJ are basically carrying the team against the Heat.

This is not the first game he's stood out in, but it is time for everyone to pay attention. KUDOS to Mike Brown for recognizing what he has in the guy and NOT pulling him.

Damn, he has offense and he plays hustle defense. Surprise help for LBJ and Shaq.

Wow ... I am becoming a fan.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Always been a fan and I am glad Mike Brown is starting to develop him. If the Cavs keep LeBron the development of Hickson is going to be important in transforming that roster in 2011 and 2012. He has all the tools to be a very good PF. Strong, athletic, rebounds, can block shots, good post moves, can shoot out to 15 feet, and plays hard.

Loved him at NC St. and was hoping he would pick Arizona. I told all my Cavs friends when they drafted him they would love him.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Always been a fan and I am glad Mike Brown is starting to develop him. If the Cavs keep LeBron the development of Hickson is going to be important in transforming that roster in 2011 and 2012. He has all the tools to be a very good PF. Strong, athletic, rebounds, can block shots, good post moves, can shoot out to 15 feet, and plays hard.
> 
> Loved him at NC St. and was hoping he would pick Arizona. I told all my Cavs friends when they drafted him they would love him.


He does look good. I don't remember seeing him at all last year and he played in 60+ games. I guess that's because I'm on the West Coast and don't get to see them often. Good scouting on their part.

hahaha ... I guess everyone is wondering where've I've been that I didn't know of him. 

I was thinking he was a Rookie.


----------

